# Wheel bolt pattern size



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Hey everyone. I am new to this site. My friend told me about it. I always liked Nissans rather than Hondas. Myself i love Toyotas. Anyways, i was wonder what the wheel bolt pattern is on a 95 200sx. Its a 4 lug. I dont know if the Se-R's came with 5 lug, so that is why i am stating 4 lug. I have a set of OZ rims and i dont know if they fit a Nissan. thanks for your help!

p.s. BTW, that SR20 is pretty amazing! My other friend has a 2000 Sentra SE with the performance package. I love the car, but the only thing i don't like is the funky cloth seat pattern! Its ugly! 4 wheel disc, strut bar, cool wheels....well i don't think i have to describe it to you guys!!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

all b14's have 4x100 bolt pattern.

b14-->'95-'99
b15-->'00+
(it's just the chassis code)


----------

